

How to teach - eru
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=818367

======
trapper
After a brief look at pubmed I was able to some good supporting evidence,
showing significant, moderate (~1.0 cohen effect size) differences between
groups using SRS vs other learning techniques.

Is anyone who is more familiar with the research able to provide a summary -
it's not my field, but I am very interested. Also, why isn't this method used
in schools for homework etc - it would seem a much better if it's been proven.

~~~
billswift
It isn't used because it requires a lot more work from the teacher. Notice
this was a one time college level course from a GA.

~~~
trapper
Surely the creation of course materials is a one time event with a small
maintenance element. And every child in the world follows roughly the same
curriculum, only the rates change. So it would follow that these should be
available free from the government right?

I use SRS (mnemosyne) with my kids for learning and it's awesome. It's faster
than doing "homework" because it automatically adjusts to what they need to
learn.

~~~
billswift
Notice that the comment included a lot of adaptation for feedback from the
question and answer period, too. And the various "flashcard" systems have the
same feedback, but it's automated into the system; in a class you don't have
that automation.

